# Counter-strike source mouse sensitivity?



## lubo4444

Hey guys i just wanted to know what's the best mouse sensitivy to play cs good?


----------



## shenry

What ever feels good to you is always the best mouse sensitivity. Mines on the default.


----------



## Ambushed

I like to have mine on lower. (1.2) With my mouse DPI set at 2000.


----------



## f.i.t.h

It all dempends on your mouse and what you think is best, not what we think is best.


----------



## kobaj

I like to play with it at its highest setting, and my mouse at 2000 dpi.

My friend likes to play it as low as possible with like 400 dpi.

We both own on the game. Its personal preference. Play around with every setting until you feel its right.


----------



## lubo4444

Ok, i'll do that i'll play maybe on few different options then i'll see which one is the best...thanks 10X


----------

